# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Shed built SS tumbler (Photo Heavy)

## nzfubz

Finally got around to testing my home made SS tumbler with great results. Thought I would post up a whole heap of photos to maybe inspire others. Have most of the parts written down somewhere if someone wants the details.

Was a fun item to make and should make 200 - 300 brass at a time nice and shiny.

SS media was the only item needed to import, not for lack of trying to get locally.

----------


## P38

Good on ya nzfubs  :Thumbsup: 

Looks like it engineered to last.

Did you consider buying S/S welding wire and cutting it to length with some side cutters.?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## nzfubz

> Good on ya nzfubs 
> 
> Looks like it engineered to last.
> 
> Did you consider buying S/S welding wire and cutting it to length with some side cutters.?
> 
> Cheers
> Pete


No I hadn't Pete, thanks for the suggestion.

Ultra 47 Stainless Steel Pellet Pin Tumbling Media 5 5lb International Shipping | eBay

Is where I got mine from. I doubt it will need replacing for the amount I'll use it but if I need a top up I'll definitely investigate welding wire.

----------


## kimjon

Very smart, I like it

----------


## ishoot10s

Nice build. 
What's the deal with steel media though, isn't it a bit hard on the cases? I can't see an advantage over softer polishing media? 
Pick that 9 mil case outta there!  :Grin:

----------


## nzfubz

According to the media supplier it does not harm your brass in anyway. I'm sure it would after enough tumbles but the brass would need replacing due to use before this would matter.

The advantage against soft media is the SS media is designed to clean primer pockets, flash hole and the internals far better. 

Brass Cleaning & Reloading Tips and Instructions

That's one site that has some information and is where I got the water mix from.

----------


## veitnamcam

heavy duty design!

Do the exposed bolt threads and nuts inside mark the brass at all?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Moutere

Here is my one. It's along similar lines, although a bit more agricultural than yours.
A steel frame and dedicated motor are future mods, I still just use a drill to drive it.

----------


## rupert

nzfubz  could you put up the list of parts, etc. looks like a really interesting project that I may have a go at.

----------


## The Claw

> nzfubz  could you put up the list of parts, etc. looks like a really interesting project that I may have a go at.


+1...

----------


## nzfubz

> nzfubz  could you put up the list of parts, etc. looks like a really interesting project that I may have a go at.


Will put this up tonight.

----------


## specweapon

Well mine's more agricultural than both of yours, bucket with a Dremel cable tied to the bottom. Off center bolt attached to the chuck for vibration, normal short grain rice as media. 
Brass comes up bloody nice, rice lasts about 200rnds with some strips of tissue paper to pick up the residue. Only nuisance is having to tumble it once to polish then about half hour tumble with no media in to vibrate the rice out of the cases. Cleans primer pockets perfectly

----------


## nzfubz

*Motor, drive elements and steel frame*

1/4 or 1/3 Horse power single phase motor. Got mine for $40 off trademe
25mm Box section, need about 2.5m
12mm Solid bar. Best to get all metric or all imperial parts to match pulleys to bar, unlike what I did and had to shave down 1/2 to fit 12mm
12mm Pillow block bearings
8x50mm Bolts, penny washers and nyloc nuts x 8
8x30mm Set screws penny washers and nylocs for the motor
Adjusta feet x 4
12mm ID Heater hose or similar hard wearing hose 1mtr
6x75mm bolt with standard washers and nyloc
6mm bearing for tumbler to run against
1/2 or 12mm pulley for motor
1/2 or 12mm pulley for roller ( there is plenty of info and workings from uncle google on how to work out the rpm)
2mm plate steel for the motor to be mounted to.

*PVC Tumbler*

6' Marley Stormwater pipe cut off at flared end (handy if you know a drain layer or plumber for this)
6' Marley Flat end cap
6' to 4' Off Set reducer (I tried in vain for ages to find a central reducer but they are not a standard item)
Fernco Qwik Cap 4' with pipe clamp
2' PVC pipe cut in half length ways to act as agitators
CSK Drill bit
CSK SS 5x16mm Socket head set screws with washer and nyloc nuts
Roof and gutter silicone
PVC Pipe cement
Hard 2mmx50mm Rubber strips glued to tumbler exterior

Here are the exerts from my little black book of weird creations that may give you an idea on sizing and other things I have missed from the list. 

The timer is the next addition so I can program the 2, 3 or 4 hour tumbles, was $5 off ebay

----------


## Moutere

People also seem to have success making the drive system by stripping down an old inkjet printer and using the internals.
Certainly worth a google.
I would however, question their longevity on a continuous duty cycle.

----------


## thejavelin

I've just ripped 2 printers apart for this purpose, so will let you know! Mainly to tidy up parts for restores etc, but will do brass also.

----------


## scottrods

How about an old microwave turntable motor? Or washing machine?

----------


## nzfubz

Few on trade me that would suit.

Electric motor | Trade Me

GENERAL ELECTRIC MOTOR !! NO RESERVE !! | Trade Me

General Electric Motor | Trade Me

----------


## Moutere

An inkjet example, from memory it was from a metal detector forum or something along those lines.

----------


## Dead is better



----------


## Dead is better

As you can see I have zero metal working skills. Good thing you don't need them for this project. It's all about the end result

----------


## 300CALMAN

I am trying to decide weather to build or purchase one..

Thumler's Tumbler Model B Rotary Tumbler : Cabela's

A local source of the ss pins:

Gunsmithing &Reloading Tools - Frankford Arsenal Stainless Steel Tumbling Media - 5lbs, Brass Case Cleaning

BUT still considering a buid. Very impressed NZFUBZ how much do you think it cost all up?

----------


## nzfubz

About $200 from memory not including the media (only have to buy that once) Would all depend on finding a cheap motor.

----------


## 300CALMAN

MMM sounds about right, the bearings and shafts cant be cheap. Thanks for the generous supply of information :Thumbsup:  I am currently using one of the silly little 3lb ones which just aint big enough so going to do something soon. I will look and see if I can find a motor. Cheers!

----------


## Dead is better

Get a front wiper motor and hook it to a bucket. No pulleys or gears. You can run them off a PC power supply too. I've seen those motors for $6.50 on trademe.

http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm

That's all you need to know about these little slow moving motors.

----------


## redrover

D i b: How did you couple the motor shaft to the bottom of the drum (pail) base? 

I've been considering making a tumbler along the lines of yours.  I already have the wiper motor (left over from another project that didn't proceed) and other electrical bits needed, and some pails and idler wheels. Been pondering over different ways of coupling them up, bearing in mind that the pail must be readily detachable. What worked for you?

----------


## Moutere

> I am trying to decide weather to build or purchase one..
> 
> Thumler's Tumbler Model B Rotary Tumbler : Cabela's
> 
> A local source of the ss pins:
> 
> Gunsmithing &Reloading Tools - Frankford Arsenal Stainless Steel Tumbling Media - 5lbs, Brass Case Cleaning
> 
> BUT still considering a buid. Very impressed NZFUBZ how much do you think it cost all up?


Have you considered the Rebel 17, it looks a lot tougher than the Thumlers Model B.

----------


## ExPoh75

bbq rotisserie motor works well if you can get one cheap

----------


## Dead is better

> D i b: How did you couple the motor shaft to the bottom of the drum (pail) base? 
> 
> I've been considering making a tumbler along the lines of yours.  I already have the wiper motor (left over from another project that didn't proceed) and other electrical bits needed, and some pails and idler wheels. Been pondering over different ways of coupling them up, bearing in mind that the pail must be readily detachable. What worked for you?


I tried my favorite go to glue but it failed. I then tried selleys all plastic fix glue. The primer comes with it and it's held so far. I found an old camera mount with a std m8 threaded hole and just glued it to the bottom of the 10L bucket. It's just rolling on 2 sets of rollerblade wheels too. All up that bucket gets fairly heavy eh.

----------


## Dead is better

For best results you must get the bucket down to 30rpm if you can. 60 does noticeably less so put a fan onto the motor if u have to. It will get hot if you slow down an AC motor by restrictions the voltage.

----------


## 300CALMAN

> Have you considered the Rebel 17, it looks a lot tougher than the Thumlers Model B.


Interesting, yes it looks better in some respects.

I am going to look into a wiper motor also.

----------


## deye223

> Have you considered the Rebel 17, it looks a lot tougher than the Thumlers Model B.





> Have you considered the Rebel 17, it looks a lot tougher than the Thumlers Model B.


i did until i seen how small they are for the money so i built this 



http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tumbler-18976/

----------


## 300CALMAN

> i did until i seen how small they are for the money so i built this 
> 
> Attachment 36130
> 
> http://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co.n...tumbler-18976/


Yes It looks like a beast. While I could easily weld up the frame getting the parts is a bit of a treasure hunt here in NZ. Just found that my local gardening equipment shop may have pulleys and belts. No cheap suitable motors around that I have found so far.

----------


## Moutere

Surely there is an engineering/tool supply shop local to you for pillow blocks & collared bearings, belts and pulleys. Any 'Steel & Tube' should sell 19 mm stainless tube (used in dairy sheds) by the meter.
Your wiper motor should have plenty of torque and negate the need for pulleys to gear down a higher RPM motor.
Farrell Bearings in Hamilton have everything you will want if that is an option. Farrell Bearings
If you don't want to make the barrel this is an easy if expensive option. Barrel Tumbler | Tumbler Barrels | Rotary Barrel

----------


## Moutere

Many thanks for the scary terry link @Dead is better ,
I have been using this 12volt 5amp supply for a couple days now with no problems. https://nicegear.co.nz/electronics-g...-power-supply/
It came with a US plug, which would have saved buying the suggested NZ/AUST figure 8 plug, I would have been happy using an adapter and saved the extra $5. Very prompt service though.
The old wiper motor I'm using is slow but quite functional. As it was a perk, I'll put up with it for the time being before deciding whether to replace it or gear up the drive RPM up with pulleys.
I'm picking it is missing the high speed setting of a more modern unit.

----------


## redrover

> I tried my favorite go to glue but it failed. I then tried selleys all plastic fix glue. The primer comes with it and it's held so far. I found an old camera mount with a std m8 threaded hole and just glued it to the bottom of the 10L bucket. It's just rolling on 2 sets of rollerblade wheels too. All up that bucket gets fairly heavy eh.


Thanks for the info. So you have to unscrew the drum from the motor?

----------


## Dead is better

I just rotate the drum backwards to get it unhooked. Going slow is the idea! I tried various loads at different speeds and the one at 30rpm was by far the best.

----------

